# Ebi an Easy cut?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well reading the paper, Casey was asked about how Ebi is developing... Casey said "Ndudi is Ndudi". The guy pretty much then would have been cut already if he didn't have this garaunteed contract.... Wow, WHY DIDN'T WE PICK JOSH HOWARD!!!!!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ebi will be traded soon...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> Ebi will be traded soon...



I hope so. If we can get a young big man I am fine. Someone like Peter Ramos of the Wizards, maybe even Johan Petro/ Robert Swift....


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It'll probably be with Kandi, and won't be for a player like that. TWolvesGG2144 was thinking it might be to Boston for Blount, I would hope there's something else with it. Tony Allen would be nice, but with his recent off the court problems I'm not so sure.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I would hope that isn't the trade but oh well.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I thought Ndudi was going to play a much bigger role this year, guys...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I thought Ndudi was going to play a much bigger role this year, guys...


Hey give the Minny front office a break. They hadn't picked in a few years..:laugh: That incident seriously set you guys back a few years. You would have a much better team around KG.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I thought Ndudi was going to play a much bigger role this year, guys...


That was taken straight out of the mouthes of front office personnel. Last year it was said that Ebi would have a bigger role, I'm not gonna search back that far to try to find a link, but that's what was said. Things change, Ebi hasn't gotten better, and he's not likely to contribute.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wait, is a player going to contribute without any playing times at all? I don't expect him to benefit the team if he remained on the bench almost the whole time.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Wait, is a player going to contribute without any playing times at all? I don't expect him to benefit the team if he remained on the bench almost the whole time.


We were planning on him contributing, but that's not gonna happen when he's either on the bench or wearing different colors (likely the latter, but definately one of the two).


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5681462.html


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully they allow him to the D-League because he is of no use to us anymore. There are free agents taht are a lot better than him. This guy is a nothing. I really never thought I would be saying this though. Now I wish we would've taken Granger again, for the simple fact that we have absolutley no backup SF... Hopefully a trade is made, Pavel for Ebi. I would love it.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

His stats werent bad last year:

13.5 PPG, 8.0 RPG, .5 BPG, and .5 SPG

That's not bad


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Closest thing to Lenny Cooke I've seen..


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> His stats werent bad last year:
> 
> 13.5 PPG, 8.0 RPG, .5 BPG, and .5 SPG
> 
> That's not bad



The reason for that is that he played the last 2 games of the season, more than half the game each time. He played well in those games, I won't lie, but it was stated that Ebi was getting Manhandled by former/ current gopher players, old college players, and Minnesota high school players in the Howard Pulley Summer league. I believe one time he actually sweared at a teamate, threw his kersey onto the court, and left the game.... And we get mad at Moss.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

Ebi was never ever given a chance by the wolves, I smell a JO but I could be wrong.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He was given plenty of chances. I have pretty much scouted all of his games, he has natural talent but he does not have the drive. He refuses to pass the ball and he has a bad attitude. He seemed like he added sometype of a jumpshot to his game. He was supposed to be a fairly good defender, but his lateral quickness is way below average for a SF. It doesn't help that he gets bullied around by guards, he is simply too weak and never really is determined to playing hard. Handles and passing skills are terrible too. JO had lots of talent, they just wouldn't let him blossom in Portland. If Ebi was anywhere near JO at that point, we would be able to get SOMETHING out of Ebi.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Guys, Ndudi Ebi sucks, and always has. It's been obvious since last summer that this was his future, and I've been trying to get people over here to realize it for months. It's much more difficult to be a perimeter-oriented big man than you would think. You have to use skill and quicks against the bigs, and post up the guards. Using perimeter skills on guards is basically giving away your height advantage, and that's what Ebi does. He just doesn't have the mentality to be a successful basketball player, and his physical abilities aren't that out of the ordinary to make up for it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ebi is upset over this whole situation. He is saying he is not an overseas player, not a D-League player, not a CBA play but an NBA player... Well it hasn't been quite evident to us thus far.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I laughed when I read about Ebi saying he's an NBA player. Anybody who's watched him realizes that he is not an NBA player. If I had to describe him in just a few words I would simply say that he simply can't play in this league.


----------

